# Smoked Salmon



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a smoked salmon recipe that I made up (and perfected) a few years ago, thought I'd share. Did about 40 pounds of it the other day, so it's on my mind.  
-----------------------------
*Smoked Salmon Brine*

3 Cups Brown Sugar
1 ¼ Cups Non-Iodized Salt
1 TBSP Black Pepper
½ TBSP Garlic Powder
½ TBSP Onion Powder
8 Cups Hot Water, mix brine well
4 Cups Cold Water (prevents the brine from partially cooking the fish)

- Cut 1" Diamonds in fillet or "Candy-bar" sized chunks and place in brine
- Cover and refrigerate brine over night. (10 hours+/-, less time = less salty - more time = more salty)

- Rinse under cool water 
- Pat dry with paper towels 
- Set fish out until it has a glossy look (about 1-4 hours)

- Smoke at 165 F 
- Two pans of Alder smoke flavor (Smoke during the first two hours of drying)
- Drying time varies to desired taste

NOTE: Spray smoker racks with Pam to prevent the fish from sticking.

*Brine does about 10 pounds of salmon*
-----------------------------
It works great with trout too. You can also top the fish with cracked pepper, ginger powder, garlic powder, orange zest, maple syrup, honey, or anything else. Just add it at the beginning of step: *"- Set fish out until it has a glossy look"
*
Enjoy!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooh baby!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That does look good! Now i just need to get some fish.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm also currently working on a salmon jerky recipe that is pretty amazing. I'll post it up once I've perfected it a bit. -O<-


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a smoker last week and figured the Kokes in my freezer from the summer trip to the Gorge needed some attention. I followed this recipe (with a few modifications) and it is fantastic. I planned on it brining about 10 hours and having my wife remove the salmon from the brine while I was at work. As it happens the wife forgot about to pull out the salmon and it got a 16 hour bath, a little salty for my taste. I topped the salmon with a mixture of honey, butter, Franks hot sauce, and cracked pepper before smoking. It was a winner. Thanks for the great recipe. The smoked salmon with cream cheese on an everything bagel this morning was awesome.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

O my


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome, I'm glad you liked it!

You can try making a cheese ball out of the stuff too.
Mix about a half-cup of crushed up smoked fish into two sticks of cream cheese, add a little dill, sage, cumin, and lemon juice and then roll it into a ball. Then roll on a layer of ground almonds to the outside.

The problem is when I do this is I lose all self control and end up eating about two pounds of cream cheese and a full box of crackers in one sitting. :lol:


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats a great idea. Looks like I know what I will be taking to the Christmas parties this year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bump...

Went up and caught a bunch of Goob's WY fish to smoke. Gonna give this a whirl this week.

Looks good...will report back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Bump...
> 
> Went up and caught a bunch of Goob's WY fish to smoke. Gonna give this a whirl this week.
> 
> Looks good...will report back.


What!! How many times do I have to tell ya, there are no trees or fish in Wyoming.

Keep us posted.

Hey, I'm gonna parse my links in the text, so hang on. If that goes OK I may automatically embed media(Separate multiple URLs with spaces) Ya just gotta love this UWN Option 2 stuff.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet- 
It's Kokanee time- even coat those devils as they go in the smoker with a little brown sugar and maple syrup mix.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ready for the smoker*()*


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are some good looking fillets


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Moostickles said:


> This is a smoked salmon recipe that I made up (and perfected) a few years ago, thought I'd share. Did about 40 pounds of it the other day, so it's on my mind.
> -----------------------------
> *Smoked Salmon Brine*
> 
> ...


My smoked salmon recipe is pretty similar. In a given summer, I would smoke about 100 pounds of sockeye salmon when we lived in AK.

A 2-1 ratio of brown sugar to kosher salt and around 5-1 ratio of dry ingredients to water. I don't add anything else to my brine mixture though. I like to have the flavor of the salmon really shine.

I cut the filets into portion sizes and leave in the brine overnight. Pull it out of the brine the next morning and pat dry with a towel on drying racks. Let them sit out until they get a nice tacky feel to the flesh (called a pellicle). In the smoker they go for 8 hours. Like you, I would smoke alder for the first two hours and then nothing but 165 degree heat for the next six hours.

Delicious. Everytime we'd come down to the lower 48, friends and family would request that we bring some smoked salmon.


----------

